# My humble knife collection.



## The Anti-Chrysler (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are few of my knives.
My favorite so far, a 270mm Hiromoto AS gyuto.










My latest addition, a 255mm Yaxell Zen sujihiki. Great knife for the $$, and pretty darn good knife over all.






My first and only bread knife. I can't believe I went so long without one, this thing is fantastic, especially considering that I got it for $80 new. $200 is probably too much to pay for one, and SG-2 is probably overkill for a bread knife.






A family photo. I love, flat out love, the Kai Tan Ren paring knife (far right) that I bought for $15. I think 1K6 is highly underrated. It was sticky sharp out of the box and is still sharp enough that you need to be careful where you put your fingers, and I've had it for a year. I think I run it across a Spyderco crock stick about once a month. The little Gekko petty is nice, super fit and finish and plenty sharp. Turns out that I really don't have much use for a petty. 






More to follow at a later date.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice, what's the scimitar and the older chef's?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2013)

thats a pretty cool handle on the shun bread knife.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Mar 22, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Nice, what's the scimitar and the older chef's?



Thanks! 
The scimitar is made by "Gay Blade" Germany. There doesn't seem to be a lot of info about it. 
The ODC (h/t Lefty) is a Dexter-Russell that I did a quick and dirty clean up and mod job on.



labor of love said:


> thats a pretty cool handle on the shun bread knife.



It's quite comfy and very well finished. I have gotten all of my Kai products from a vendor at a gun show that I like to attend. He sells blems and factory returns for 40-75% off retail. At that price point, Shun becomes pretty attractive.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 22, 2013)

In have one of those parings from Crate and Barrel too. It's not bad. It's a loaner in the kitchen of sorts


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Mar 22, 2013)

I had previously only used the cheapie Forschner and Messermeister molded handle parers, so the Kai was a big step up. So far, I can't find one that I like better. The handle, and the blade shape and length are just perfect for my uses.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 22, 2013)

You say you don't use the Gekko. Is it going to show up on the B/S/T anytime soon?


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Mar 22, 2013)

I use it, but not nearly as much as I had anticipated. Not sure I want to part with it just yet.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 22, 2013)

Always fun to see people's collections.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 22, 2013)

You have a lovely "family"


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 19, 2013)

My Shuns.
So far, the standouts are the 6" (more like 7") Fuji gyuto and the Kaji bread knife. I hardly ever use the classic 8" any more, and when I need a knife as big as the 8-1/2" Fuji, I tend to reach for my 270mm Hiromoto AS.


----------

